# Dell Insprion 3500 & PCMCIA fun

## uberlinuxguy

So I have this old Dell Insprion 3500.  And it's got this PCMCIA network card that uses the 3c575_cb pcmcia driver.  Now the Gentoo x86 1.2 16Mb boot CD recognizes this and loads it just fine.  pcmcia_core, i82365, and ds load just fine, cardmgr runs fine and the module 3c575 loads fine, with the boot cd.  Now I configure and set up my own kernel, restart to boot the new system, and there is massive PCMCIA horkage all over.  The i82365, and ds drivers will not load. I have set up Hot Swap devices, and all PCMCIA stuff in the kernel as modular, but when it tries to load them, it says "No Such Device."  So the boot cd kernel loads everything fine, but my kernel doesn't.  My hair is slowly being pulled out and is laying in a pile on the floor.  My question is, the kernel on the boot cd seems to have everything I need in it but some USB stuff, so where can I find the .config file for that kernel?  That would help me in assessing WTF I am doing wrong.  Or better, does anyone have any suggestions for me?

----------

## sisyphus

Try the vanilla sources. I couldn't get the Gentoo sources to play nice on my Toshiba Tecra 8000 with PCMCIA.

Did you follow all the steps in the install doc?

Drop me an email and I'll send you my .config and modules.autoload (note - Vanilla!)

----------

